# what movies did u find inspiring



## scaredstiff (Dec 11, 2004)

i was just wondering what positive movies you guys saw and liked. I just saw "Real women have curves" tonight and it was really good. Has ne one else seen it? :blah


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

scaredstiff said:


> i was just wondering what positive movies you guys saw and liked. I just saw "Real women have curves" tonight and it was really good. Has ne one else seen it? :blah


mmm i found the movie "pay it forward" pretty inspiring but really sad..
i watch comedy's so ..? lol.. inspiring they're not...
eurotrip rocks and mean girls but eurotrip more


----------



## Slipped (Mar 16, 2005)

Garden State
Butterfly Effect
Requiem for a Dream

I'm sure I can think of some more...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I found I Heart Huckabees inspiring in a way. It made me think. Then there's Eternal Sunshine.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Dead Poet's Society, one of my favorite movies ever


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

What The Bleep Do We Know? is the best movie _ever_. It's the reason I started working on getting myself better. It just rocks in every way


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

scaredstiff said:


> i was just wondering what positive movies you guys saw and liked. I just saw "Real women have curves" tonight and it was really good. Has ne one else seen it? :blah


^ That's a good movie.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Legally Blonde- I find it inspiring on how her attitude was,and how she went from not fitting in to being president of her class, anyways, it just makes me feel good. 

Stuck on You

Homeless to Harvard: The Liz Murray story, because it shows how far determination can lead you. 


Most movies inspire me one way or another thought, but these are the "leaders"


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Good Will Hunting - Will learns to let go of what is holding him back.

GI Jane - Playing rough with the boys.

Gandhi - Amazing transformation and real life story. Gandhi seems to have had SAD in his younger years from what I could tell reading about him.

The Karate Kid - A repeating theme is there is more than appears on the surface.

Rocky - Winning isn't everything, but playing to win is.


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

Antwone Fisher (inspiring)


----------



## Nirrti (Mar 31, 2005)

I know I may get flack for this since it was such a controversal movie, but "The Passion of the Christ" was very inspirational to me, but not quite for the same reasons as it was for most.

Even though I don't believe most church doctrine, seeing the Jesus character brutally tortured because he dared challenge the religious establishment made me appreciate the religious freedom we enjoy today. I hope that we will continue to be tolerant of others' belief systems and we don't give creedence to people like Jerry Falwell or Pat Robertson who believe only Christians are entitled to human rights. 

I also decided that if he knew he was going to go through tremendous suffering and still chose to follow his mission, I would look upon my day to day trials, however painful at times, as part of my life's work as well.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

These are movies that I find really hit me inside

Fight Club 
Groundhog Day
Redemption (the one with Jamie Foxx not the other one)
The Tao Of Steve


I know there are others but i can't think of them right now.


----------



## nikk (Apr 30, 2005)

Fight Club 
Blazing Saddles (ok, not so much inspiring as crazily funny) :lol


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

SunLite said:


> These are movies that I find really hit me inside
> 
> Fight Club
> Groundhog Day


 :agree definately for me too


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

"life" is a grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat movie, and this movie I watched recently, "Once were warriors" its about this aboriginal family, I cried so much, but the ending was so inspiring, its not like any movie I've ever seen.


----------



## brttws (Mar 30, 2005)

i actually thought Scarface was inspiring. :stu


----------



## Hemingway (May 10, 2005)

A good one for people who are not assertive in social situations : anger management... plus Jack Nicholson is one of my fav. actors ever... and so is adam sandler


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

The "Spongebob Squarepant's Movie."

I mean, we can find the kid in us and act like Goofy Goobers and not give a rat's patootie what others think. Wow! Talk 'bout inspirational. :banana


----------



## haloInReverse (May 21, 2005)

What dreams may come
Spun
The Crow
Fight Club


----------



## Nirvana (May 27, 2005)

Gattaca
Shawshank Redemption


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

I just watched The Aviator last night, very inspiring


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

October Sky


----------



## Hex (Feb 9, 2004)

mserychic said:


> What The Bleep Do We Know? is the best movie _ever_. It's the reason I started working on getting myself better. It just rocks in every way


I agree, this movie always makes me feel better about everything in general.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (May 28, 2005)

white castle. when harold just walks up and steals extreme's van. it inspired me to just walk into a newsagent and buy a porno :lol


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Rocky


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

The Crow.

Violence is okay if it is justified.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Good Will Hunting- Makes me think sometimes about my situation.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

The Grateful Dead Movie. I wanna be more like Jerry.


----------



## hismuse (Sep 16, 2004)

American Beauty and Donnie Darko.


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

I just watched "Under the Tuscan Sun" for the second time lately. I find it really inspiring how the main character picks herself up from this devastating situation (husband cheating and subsequent divorce) and rebuilds her life in a foreign country where she knows no one and yet things start to fall into place and she ends up living this wonderfully passionate life. It reminds me that when bad things happen it usually has a purpose in the long run. Sometimes it's the bad things that push us in the direction we need to be going and lead us to the life we're supposed to be living.


----------



## sleepynobowling (Aug 19, 2004)

the secretary


----------



## unacknoleged (May 12, 2005)

MINES IS PETER PAN IM TOTALLY CONVINCED I WAS J.M.BARRIE IN A PAST LIFE CAUSE WHEN I SAW THE MOVIE I HAD THIS WONDERFUL EXPERIANCE AND WHEN I THINK ABOUT IT IM PROUD AND I LOVE THE PETER PAN BOOKS AND SOME LINES IN IT ARE FAMILIAR AND I GET A SHIVER!


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Lonely_Teen said:


> Good Will Hunting- Makes me think sometimes about my situation.


 :agree

Garden State too. Also Kingpin...I relate to Roy Munson. Sue me!


----------



## Ll (Jun 14, 2005)

I absolutely adore Now, Voyager. It was made in the forties, and it has Bette Davis and Paul Henreid in it. I recommend you watch it- it's about a young woman who is dealing with mental illness, which I can totally relate to!


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Rocky.


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

> What The Bleep Do We Know? is the best movie ever. It's the reason I started working on getting myself better. It just rocks in every way Smile


Just saw it recently too. My mom kept trying to get me to go see it in the theatres and after that passed she just rented it for me last week. Seriously a good movie that all of you should watch.[/quote]


----------



## unknown69 (Mar 20, 2005)

mserychic said:


> What The Bleep Do We Know? is the best movie _ever_. It's the reason I started working on getting myself better. It just rocks in every way


Smart woman this mserychic is. What The Bleep Do We Know? is very inspirational and has opened my mind quite a bit. I highly reccomend this for SAers.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

Magnolia.
Magnolia.
Magnolia.

Punch-Drunk Love.
Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind.

can't think of any more right now, but there's loads of them. Magnolia is the best film i've ever seen. it completely shook me up emotionally, it was a very intense experience.


----------



## kayaman (Aug 17, 2005)

Hoosiers
million dollar baby
Dumb and Dumber(ignorance is bliss)
Big Lebowski
Oh brother where art thou


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

Kill Bill vol 11. I thought that was a great feminist piece. Prett much anything by Quentin Tarantino puts a smile on my face. I also like "switchblade sisters". " Magnolia". "Times Square". "Mask" with Cher. And a movie with Johny Depp and Faye Dunaway but I can't remember the name. "Annie Hall". "Ed wood"


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Remember the Titans, Million Dollar Baby,


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

American Beauty

The Kill Bill Movies were empowering too... Uma is so kick ***


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Eternal Sunshine
Garden State
Edward Scissorhands
Amelie


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Groundhog day

Fight Club


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

Dirty Dancing!! I know that's not the most profound movie but I really love Baby's character, she's so strong and assertive and it also inspires me to want to learn how to dance....!


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i am sam was good. i didn't get to watch the ending though. if anyone saw it, did he get to keep his daughter in the end?


----------



## Reactor81 (Jun 16, 2005)

american beauty
The straight story


----------



## russo (Aug 28, 2005)

Anything with Scarlett Johanson.
If she is hardly dressed in it (like her panty scenes in 'Lost in Translation') I am all the more inspired.
Ummmmm . . . inspired means "turned on," right?


----------



## mandy844 (Oct 6, 2005)

*BEST MOVIES*

ITS A WONDERFUL LIFE! WHEN MY DAUGHTER ASK ME WHY WE ARE HERE ON EARTH ITS THE ONE MOVIE I THINK SAYS IT ALL! Its an old movie but i still watch it every xmas[/quote]


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

American Beauty is probably my all time favorite movie.


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

my all time favorite movie is _Benny and Joon_. It just makes me happy and warm and fuzzy every time I watch it. I like me some Johnny Depp, I must admit. and,_ Lost in Translation_, is a great one, though not for the (Scarlett Johansenn panty scenes) and _Saved!_ is one of my favorites lately. I just love to see underdogs, and quirky characters and unconventional relationships triumph over the mainstream...


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i agree. harry potter is awesome!


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

Jesus Christ Superstar

I especially liked the woman who played Mary. She had such a beautiful voice. My favorite song from the movie was 'I've been living to see you'. The man who played Judas had a wonderful voice too. The first time I saw that movie I was on a ship in the Navy. I was mesmerized. I have it on VHS and still watch it once in a while. I think I'll watch it again tonight.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

sgr215 said:


> American Beauty is probably my all time favorite movie.


I just watched it because it seems to come up a lot in movie threads, and you guys are right, it is very inspiring.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Ray

Rocky


----------



## WriteOn (Nov 19, 2005)

I notice a lot of you guys like the movie Fight Club. It's one of my favorites as well. In fact, I'm reading "Choke" by the author of Fight Club right now. So, if any of you like reading check out his books. Very interesting reading.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

-Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
-Antwone Fisher

Yes, very inspiring. Sad, but inspiring.


----------



## JaneAnne (Oct 5, 2005)

Good Will Hunting--he's broken but not defeated
What's eating gilber grape, "I haven't always been like this" says mom. becky (juliette lewis) says, "I haven't always been like this."
Bloodsport--persverance pays off, even when he's blinded.
Over the top--he teaches us that the world meets nobbody halfway.
Digging to China: the girl that befriends a kevin bacon (who's retarded) makes his day.
Can't Buy Me love--popular people are not as unique as lawn boys.
Napoleon Dynamite--Pedro beats summer in the election.


----------



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Dante3214 said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


 :agree

*Walk the Line* (Johnny Cash biography) was very inspiring, especially the fact that he went through so much yet didn't succomb to the drugs, he emerged a changed man. Unlike so many famous musicians...

Farren


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I found my Big Fat Greek Wedding inspiring because she gave me so much hope. I also Like What's Eating Gilbert Grape very much.


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape...I like that film. Leaves me with this combined feeling of optimism and resignation. All the things you can't change about yourself, especially your family and where you come from.

The other day the scene popped into my head where they decided to burn the house. Intense.


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmmm...well, back in '04 Fahrenheit 9/11 inspired me to become more politically active.....but a lot of good that did, eh?

Ooh, got one: Flashdance  <fake tear running down cheek> All she wanted was to be a real dancer, and she faced her fear of not being good enough, did some awesomely bad 80's dancing and aced the audition in the end!

I still watch it whenever it comes on TV.....


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

1)8 mile!!!( very inspirational how he fought his fears, stage frights and people's doubts and overcame adversity)
2) Passion of the Christ(the epitomy of real suffering)/American Beauty-tied for second
3) Blood In- Blood Out
4) " In Hell"( prison movie with provoked inmate fights from the guards, toughens the mind) with van damme
5) Forrest Gump!
6) Titanic
7) Pumpkin (a must see with christina ricci).. :banana


----------



## humanbloom (Feb 16, 2006)

Pay it forward
Color Purple


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

_The Passion of the Christ _- I never was very religious, but seeing Jesus forgive and love the people who were torturing him...that was incredible! It made me think in new ways that I have never thought before.

Also, the movie, _Hook_, starring Robin Williams. "Think a happy thought!"


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

The Agronomist, about a Haitian political activist
.


----------



## Jsmoke (Sep 28, 2005)

I know this might sound shallow but Swingers is the all time "pump-me-up-to-ask-then-don't-ask-a-girl's-number" movie. I draw inspiration from Trent and all of his quips.

"I'm gonna find me two waitresses here and I'm gonna pull me a Fredo." -Trent

Classic


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Moulon Rouge
Butterfly effect
It's a wonderful life
Forest Gump


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Rocky
The Thin Red Line
Punch Drunk Love
Garden State
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Gattaca is an inspirational movie. Don't know if its my fav inspirational flick but its the one that comes to mind. 

Team America is inspirational too. It inspired me to watch it again and again.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

61
Running Brave
Cool Hand Luke
Finding Neverland
The Insider
Hoosiers


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

Fried Green Tomatos

Usually I don't like chick flicks, even though I'm a chick, just find them sappy. But this one is awesome, when Kathy Bates yells "TAWANDA!!"
and slams into that car, that was hilarious.
I think every woman should have a Tawanda, an alter ego, a wild woman who's in control and doesn't take crap from anyone.

Team America was soo freaking funny! We saw it twice in the theaters, cracked up until my sides hurt. Oooh those naughty puppets. :haha


----------



## ssbarnes (Apr 29, 2004)

*Akeela and The Bee*

This movie is very inspirational and there is a quote from the movie that is very good and has helped me with my struggle with SA. The movie is about a young african-american girl who enters a speeling Bee but the story focuses on courage, motivation, discipline and the power of believing in yourself. It made me laugh, cry, and excited. Everyone should go see it. I hope this quote will help to inspire you.

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, and fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It is not just in some of us; it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.

~Marianne Williamson, A Return to Love: Reflections on the Principles of "A Course in Miracles," 1992 (commonly misattributed to Nelson Mandela, 1994 inauguration speech)


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

i saw the movie "the family stone" last night, and even though it's a comedy it had a good message for those of us with s.a. It's about a guy who brings his girlfriend home to meet his whole family for christmas, and the family absolutely hates her. She just says and does the most uncomfortable, awkward, embarassing things (basically it's a person with social anxiety's worst nightmare). But at the end the family comes around and ends up accepting her. It just made me think that people are more willing to accept me than i think they are, and if i do make an idiot out of myself, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

Braveheart
Forest Gump


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Eternal Sunshine of a spotless mind - it's not like it's that inspirering, it's just a good movie and it's easy to relate to jim carrey.

Fight Club


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

Crash
OF Mice And Men
Simon Birch
Walk The Line
Saving Private Ryan
Passion of the Christ
Peter Jackson's King Kong
Remember the Titans
Antwon Fisher
Shawshank Redemption
American Beauty


----------



## parker (Jun 4, 2006)

requiem for a dream, american history x, 21 grams

try and watch those movies without some serious thought afterwards


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

talladega nights the ballad of ricky bobby was a great movie. - Actually, within the time i was sitting in the theator this movie really changed me. Everything he goes through you can relate to social anxiety. THEN, he recovers, and everything he goes through you can again relate to a social anxiety recovery plan. It was so weird... I was sitting there, and started feeling like i was going to have my first panic attack. My heart started pounding super hard, and i felt out of breath. I had just watched the part of the movie where Ricky's dad makes him "drive with the fear", and i decided **** this panic attack, "im not leaving, not succombing to fear". I felt defiant, and since that time, i've made fear DRIVE me to do things i wouldnt have ever done before. I am finally experiencing life, for the first time. (this is not JUST because of the movie obviously, but i can honestly say that the advice "let the fear drive you" "make fear your slave" has made the most impact of any advice i've had.


----------



## lucysnowe (Apr 19, 2006)

RENT is definitely very inspiring for me. And it's just a really good movie (if you like musicals).


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

for me Gattaca, Cast Away, Shawshank Redemption are the most inspiring.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

The Shawshank Redemption and One flew over the cuckoo's nest are inspiring films.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

lilly said:


> The Shawshank Redemption and One flew over the cuckoo's nest are inspiring films.


Shawshank Redemption is one of my favorites movies.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Castaway
The Notebook
Forrest Gump
Remember the Titans
Power of One
The Diary of Anne Franklin
Patch Adams
Saving Private Ryan
Braveheart
Good Will Hunting


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Gattaca and Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Softy785 said:


> i saw the movie "the family stone" last night, and even though it's a comedy it had a good message for those of us with s.a. It's about a guy who brings his girlfriend home to meet his whole family for christmas, and the family absolutely hates her. She just says and does the most uncomfortable, awkward, embarassing things (basically it's a person with social anxiety's worst nightmare). But at the end the family comes around and ends up accepting her. It just made me think that people are more willing to accept me than i think they are, and if i do make an idiot out of myself, it's not the end of the world.


Yes, surprisingly I liked that movie. She was a total freak (I mean that in the nicest way) and she made an *** of herself plenty of times. I felt like I could relate to her in a way, being an outcast. Everyone grew to love her. It does give you the message that it's ok to be yourself.

Empire Records inspired me to want to work in a record store. How fun did they make it look?! lol

Almost Famous is inspirational to me too, I think mostly because of Kate Hudson's character. I wish I was that outgoing and she was the life of the party. In the end it really got to me when she went ahead and purchased a ticket to Morocco, it just showed that she's really independant and isn't afraid of going somewhere new and starting over.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Gladiator..a general that became a slave, a slave that became a gladiator and won the support of the empire


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Kpax


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

Garden State


----------



## DixieOrun (Nov 26, 2006)

The Shawshank Redemption 
The Pianist

(both are my favorite movies of all time) :yawn


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

the Rocky movies were great, didnt care for III or V as much as the others, but Rocky Balboa is coming out December 22 and i cant wait

heres the trailer on youtube


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

An Inconvenient Truth


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The Story of the Weeping Camel (very beautiful movie)


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

Remember the Titans
A Walk to Remember
Life as a House
Rent


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

As good as it gets, Jack Nicholson
Blood in Blood Out, Loyalty
Dead Babies, Drugs
Ice Age, Funny characters
The Fastest Indian, Determination and perserverance

These movies have memorable themes and characters.


----------

